# Puppy collar?



## Liesje

What size or range of measurements fits an 8 week old puppy? I found a darling collar online, but I'm not sure if it's the right size. About how long does it take before they grow out of their first collar?


----------



## acurajane

Honestly you will be going through collars faster than you think. I would just recomend using one that you can find close to home. And the puppy chew stage. Mya had a collar that we had just bought her and I turned around and she chewed it up. yes it was to big which is why I wouldn't do that again.


----------



## Castlemaid

Liesje, you'll be going through a collar a month, almost! At four months, Falkor is in an adult collar: one of those webbing ones with the continuous adjustments. Two weeks ago, it was at the smallest adjustment. Buy now I have had to extend it a couple of inches. Falkor started out with a 8-10inch? puppy collar, then I moved up to a 14 inch collar (lenght of the entire collar), and then to the adult collar. Just this morning I grabbed the 14 inch collar to see if it would still fit, and it didn't even make it all the way around his neck! 

If you have found a nice collar that you would like, buy the adult size, he'll be wearing it in no time.


----------



## BlackGSD

I get "adjustable" ones with a "snap" rather than a buckle collar for baby puppies. They last longer! I also get them so that it "fits" when adjusted as tight as it will go. 

Siren is only on her second collar size because I get that type rather than a buckle ones that they outgrow in 30 days or LESS.

(I have never had a puppy chew up their collar. If they can manage to get their teeth on it while wearing it, it is WAY too loose, besides being able to chew it, they run the risk of getting their mouth CAUGHT on it and hurting their jaw.)


----------



## Kayla's Dad

I'm basically the same as Tracy. I only bought Lancer's initial collar-think it was the 14/16 inch adjustable nylon collar. He is now one of Kayla's "hand-me-down" collars and I have one more of those that should get him through until it's time for his adult collar-which would be the fourth collar.

He could still wear his initial collar now (three months later) but it's narrower than I prefer.


----------



## KCandMace

We are on collar number 3 at 7 months. We just made sure to get collars that were not with a metal clip but the slide plastic ones. Also we are waiting till they are a little older before we get anything fancy for them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I bought an adjustable nylon collar for Dena at 9 weeks old that she wore until she was 6 months old, then she got her big girl collar. It's also adjustable, so she still wears it today. I didn't bother to buy Keefer a puppy collar, he wore Dena's until he got his big boy collar at 6 months old, which he's still wearing too.


----------



## SunCzarina

Otto had an adjustable collar that was (I think) 10 - 16". He's only 4 months old but he out grew that a week or two ago. Now he's wearing one of Luther's old adjustable snap buckle collars - which should hopefully fit him forever - Luther had a 23" neck.


----------



## Unforgiving

Just tagging onto an old thread. I have found an collar that I like between 35-55cm adjustable. Is this suitable for a pup and would it last long?


----------



## car2ner

Save the "darling collar" for adulthood. I was so excited about getting our pup I went out and bought a cute collar. It had the plastic snap but the plastic ended up breaking. Then bought a leather and buckle collar. Pup was very patient about me putting on him in the middle of the night to go out while potty training. 

Now my pup is huge and has long hair so you barely see the collar. It still doesn't stop me from thinking about getting colored fur saver. I'm thinking green.


----------

